# newest addition to my fam



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's my newest little girl. Siberian Husky named Skylar. She's about a month older than these pictures and she's darkened a whole lot but same face. =)


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Isn't she a cutie!! And I love her name too. 
There are such beautiful fur babies on here


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

She's absolutely lovely! She's doing a very good "I'm innocent" look there (hahaha, an innocent Sibe? Riiiiiiiiiight).

She's the second Sibe "Skylar" I've met in the past couple months, the other one is a white pup like my old man.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I am in LOVE with blue eyes. They always look awesome on dogs!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> I am in LOVE with blue eyes. They always look awesome on dogs!


That's the first thing most people notice on my guy. They're almost a clear blue. A lot of people are freaked out by the blue eyes though, I don't get it.


----------

